# Boats & Radios/Stereos



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 24, 2013)

Am I the only person who does not allow radios or stereos in his boat??? I can't be the only fan of peace and quiet relaxation, can I???


----------



## chazrull (Jun 24, 2013)

You are absolutely not alone in this. I want to hear the birds, wind blowing in the trees, frogs, and fish splashes.
Stereos in boats to me makes as much sense as stereos at camp.


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319992#p319992 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]Am I the only person who does not allow radios or stereos in his boat??? I can't be the only fan of peace and quiet relaxation, can I???



I couldn't agree with you more!!!!!! In fact that is half the reason we built our current boat and fish either total electric or hp restricted waters. (the other half was the traffic on the large lakes).


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319994#p319994 said:


> chazrull » 14 minutes ago[/url]"]You are absolutely not alone in this. I want to hear the birds, wind blowing in the trees, frogs, and fish splashes.
> Stereos in boats to me makes as much sense as stereos at camp.



Exactly!!!! Mother Nature has a sound track!


----------



## Keystone (Jun 24, 2013)

Had a stereo in boats in the past. Can't say that I miss having one now.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 24, 2013)

Got a stereo in my boat, came with it, only have used it when I have worked on the boat in the garage.
Tim


----------



## sawmill (Jun 24, 2013)

Our bigger boat has one in it since boat was new and it was used once. I think that if you make a noise in the boat and it scares fish so the radio would do the same thing in my books


----------



## MOE (Jun 24, 2013)

We bring a little portable radio with us sometimes. It's usually on low volume and used when we are hanging out at the sand bar. When I'm fishing, I usually don't even think to turn it on. My mind is on the fish and I try not to make too much noise, but every once in a while I will turn it on.


----------



## Zum (Jun 24, 2013)

No radio here either.
Just started to bring a cell phone,wife gets alittle upset when I stay out after dark.
Now if I could ever get this ringing in my ears to stop,things would be great.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 24, 2013)

I take a portable one, turn it on once in awhile and when catfishing at night it cones out.


----------



## cva34 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes a Radio if its the Weather Kind otherwise NO


----------



## Alex_c (Jun 24, 2013)

What about when you're not fishing, or parked at the shore cooking some hot dogs over a camp fire on the beach? I added mine for some jams while running down the river, lake or bay - the 35 HP does a pretty good job at drowning out mother nature's song.


----------



## atuck593 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ehh... while I am fishing, like most of you guys I enjoy the quiet sound of the lake and talking with the fishing partner (one of my two brothers or friend). However, I do have a stereo on my boat for when I am picnicking with my girlfriend of fishing for pan fish I thought it was a good idea during my build. I would have thought that it may scare away some skittish bass with the stereo noise, but I have caught plenty of bass while targeting pan fish and listening to the radio. As for a cell phone, I always keep one in a dry box on my boat for those just in case situations.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320088#p320088 said:


> Alex_c » Yesterday, 10:20 pm[/url]"]What about when you're not fishing, or parked at the shore cooking some hot dogs over a camp fire on the beach?



Nope...not even then. ;-)


----------



## cva34 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love music, most I hear I like.The problem is usually the VOLUME.I worked on the flight deck of a Aircraft Carrier for almost 3y it was loud but even with a 50% hearing loss (now) some of the stuff I hear now days is Just As loud..I guess it all boils down to I do not want to listen to other peoples Music and I sure don't wana force them to listen to mine. This goes for boats/cars/neighbors .my2c


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320166#p320166 said:


> cva34 » Today, 6:20 pm[/url]"]I love music, most I hear I like.The problem is usually the VOLUME.I worked on the flight deck of a Aircraft Carrier for almost 3y it was loud but even with a 50% hearing loss (now) some of the stuff I hear now days is Just As loud..I guess it all boils down to I do not want to listen to other peoples Music and I sure don't wana force them to listen to mine. This goes for boats/cars/neighbors .my2c



THIS!!! 

I love music, but I'm sure not everyone is a fan of my music or even music in general when out on the river, lake, camping etc. We listen to music pretty much all evening while camping, but keep it to a nice level so normal conversation can still occur and we're not bothering neighbors. Same thing while on the river.


----------



## DanMC (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm the opposite,got a nice Sony headunit,Alpine speakers of an JL Audio amp...sometimes i feel like listening to tunes,news......plus the fiberglass Shakespeare antenna doubles as a flag pole for our huge Canadian flag !


----------



## Alex_c (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320210#p320210 said:


> DanMC » 41 minutes ago[/url]"]I'm the opposite,got a nice Sony headunit,Alpine speakers of an JL Audio amp...sometimes i feel like listening to tunes,news......plus the fiberglass Shakespeare antenna doubles as a flag pole for our huge Canadian flag !



You mean your huge Canadian flag pole doubles as an antenna


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 26, 2013)

All I hear at the house are crickets and birds so yes my sterio is cranked 90% of the time BUT not loud enough for others to hear. I hate those obnoxious people

Bunch of old geezers ;-)


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jun 26, 2013)

Definitely not....try sneaking up on a redfish tailing in a foot of water with a stereo blasting away like
a Klingon Battle Cruiser....you will see them scattering a quarter of a mile away.
Old Geezer Jerry :lol:


----------



## CLM (Jun 26, 2013)

I love music and love a nice stereo system. But my momma taught me to turn my radio down so the neighbors didn't have to listen to it. To this day, I still turn it down if I roll a window down so that everyone around me doesn't have to listen.
So there are two problems with bikes and boats. 
1. I have never heard a stereo system that sounded good on one.
2. I don't want everyone to have to listen to my music.

Plus, I like to listen to the water and the birds.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 26, 2013)

> I like to listen to the water and the birds.



That's me right there.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 26, 2013)

We have a a radio on the Master Craft glass boat obviously for when we are going to party cove or doing whatever kind of towing were doing. We try to keep it quit enough for the old geezers most of time :roflmao: . But we go up to the lake house every weekend and spend half the time in the fishing boat as well. So when we are out towing we respect all the fishing boats


----------



## wihil (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320079#p320079 said:


> cva34 » 24 Jun 2013, 20:32[/url]"]Yes a Radio if its the Weather Kind otherwise NO



Weather radio is always in the boat - weather changes quick on the big lake and if you're not paying attention it's not a good place to be in a small boat.

As for the other radio, I do keep a small radio only Walkman in the bag also, for the extremely rare times that nothing is biting and all you can do is watch slip-bobbers float. Even then it's at low volume with only one ear piece on in case I need to hear something roaring down on me.

It gets a lot more use on the ice than it does in the water, but you still need to keep an ear out especially at night.


----------

